# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  ازمون بزرگ گاج 8 اردیبهشت

## omid007

اقایون خانومااا کیا تو ازمونش شرکت کردن یا سوالاش رو دارن ؟؟؟؟؟ با سوالای سنجش عوض میکنم یا هرچی خواستن  فقط اوناایی که تو ازمونشون شرکت کردن یا دارنش   8 اردیبهشت 96 گاج     ممنون

----------


## Fatemehhhh

ریاضیشُ دارم میخواین ؟‌ 
بعدشم مگه کانال گاج سوالاشُ نذاشت؟!

----------


## farhadhamidi

من میخوام برام بفرست @mr_farhad1


> ریاضیشُ دارم میخواین ؟‌ 
> بعدشم مگه کانال گاج سوالاشُ نذاشت؟!

----------


## mehrab98

> ریاضیشُ دارم میخواین ؟‌ 
> بعدشم مگه کانال گاج سوالاشُ نذاشت؟!


نه نزاشت  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## omid007

لطف میکنین بفرستین     @lalkaoo13 (https://t.me/lalkaoo13)

----------


## omid007

> من میخوام برام بفرست @mr_farhad1


up

----------


## mahdi7798

منم می خوام
@m7eli

----------


## mehrdadlord

http://s9.picofile.com/file/82934322...36612.pdf.html

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------

